# Rotisserie Lamb Leg



## stoking (Jan 17, 2017)

This is a boneless lamb leg that I did on my homemade rotisserie yesterday. I'm not a big lamb fan but these come out great every time.


----------



## b-one (Jan 17, 2017)

I don't see a pic,I do love rotisserie cooking!


----------



## myownidaho (Jan 17, 2017)

I love boneless leg on the rotisserie!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 17, 2017)

I also saw an unicorn today.


----------



## stoking (Jan 17, 2017)

IMG_0031.JPG



__ stoking
__ Jan 17, 2017


----------



## stoking (Jan 17, 2017)

IMG_0030.JPG



__ stoking
__ Jan 17, 2017


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 17, 2017)

That's more like it.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 17, 2017)

Looks like that would be tasty for sure!

How long did you run it and to what internal temp?


----------



## stoking (Jan 17, 2017)

I new something wasn't right when I tried to post the pics earlier. Looks like I got them on now I wish I could upload a video of the juices rolling.


----------



## stoking (Jan 17, 2017)

It was on for about 5 hours and was around 150 internal temperature. It takes a long time because of my spit height, and it needs to be tended often to add coals and watch for fires. This time I made some throw away deep spoons out of coat hangers and tin foil to collect the drippings for some gravy and to help prevent fires. I attached them to my frame with strong magnets I get from work so I could position them easily.


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 17, 2017)

Looks great, did you do anything for rub, spice, or marinade. I have had good and bad experience with lamb but always willing to try...


----------



## stoking (Jan 17, 2017)

First I rub with olive oil. The rest is minced garlic, ground black pepper, fresh rosemary, and adobo all purpose seasoning rubbed on the outside. I also make a few holes throughout the meat and stuff halved garlic cloves in.


----------



## myownidaho (Jan 17, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> I also saw an unicorn today.



Were you in the neighborhood?













IMG_2351.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Jan 17, 2017


----------



## b-one (Jan 17, 2017)

Five hours that must of been a good amount of charcoal! Tasty looking lamb!


----------



## stoking (Jan 17, 2017)

It took about 10lbs of charcoal. I would strategically place 7-10 briquettes at a time around the perimeter of my coal pan. I sprinkled some hickory chips on there a few times too.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 18, 2017)

It looks delicious!

Al


----------

